# 1976 400 worth turning into or similar to 1968 400 d port.



## nmkoce (Sep 28, 2021)

Hello, I am new to the site and got my first pontiac motor that I am rebuilding. It is a 1976 pontiac 400. So I was wandering besides the heads for the motor what all would I have to do to the block to make it run like a standard 400 from the 60s or pre edition 400 I should say? And is it worth it for being a street cruiser motor? Sorry if my question sounds dumb, I'm still learning here. Thanks


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

While many Pontiac engines are far better than others, any Pontiac engine can be made into an engine worth having. Most of the tips and tricks that you need to follow are standard ones which apply to all engines; better compression, better flow, more air, gas, and spark. There are many books specifically aimed at Pontiac engines, but for the most part, "smog heads" are what wouldve killed the performance of 76 engine.

Build the bottom end well and strong, use a ram air cam, iron 6x or new aluminum heads, 750 carb and dual exhaust, and you'll easily make 375 hp.


----------

